# Shameless child promotion :)



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Some videos of my 12 year old son... Made in Canada *

Hi everybody!

My son has been posting videos of his progress at playing guitar... He's going to be 13 in May, has been playing for about 5 years. 

Take a look at his videos and if you care to post feedback for him on youtube, he really appreciates it 

His videos are on two profiles (the first one is the new one, we didnt move all the videos there yet).

Pink Floyd - Breathe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7mIl--Gb1w&feature=channel_page

Eagles - Hotel California
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StlPNb6PZiA&feature=channel_page

Joe Satriani - Ten Words
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxCLTEBqPSA&feature=channel_page

Iron Maiden - The Trooper (intro / main riff only)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8zt6eCO57I&feature=channel_page

John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAYtWGAT8f0&feature=channel_page

JerryC's Canon Rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtOwROxrgFI&feature=channel_page

Enjoy!

Marc


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

wow..............


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow is right. I'm very impressed.

Nice gear, too.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Andy said:


> Wow is right. I'm very impressed.
> 
> Nice gear, too.


Thanks  

Yeah the gear evolved over time... I'm GASing for his gear (I dabble with it too but...)

I'm looking at building him a strat now...

Marc


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that's impressive - so he's not not even 13 yet? I started learning guitar at age 13, but it was a long time before I could play like that. Hopefully he will remain interested and focused on guitar - there are lots of potential distractions ahead of him!


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Wow, that's impressive - so he's not not even 13 yet? I started learning guitar at age 13, but it was a long time before I could play like that. Hopefully he will remain interested and focused on guitar - there are lots of potential distractions ahead of him!


I hope he will remain interested... Thing is, he asked (at 7) if he could learn, we didn't push/force him like some parents do with so many things... 

I'll be behind him 100% (with my wallet it seems) for as long and as far as he wants to go.

He's participating in the Allard festival in Joliette, Qc in May (sort of a friendly competition). He will be playing JP's Glasgow Kiss and Rush's YYZ. Just after his birthday 

Marc


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW! He can play the intro to Glasgow Kiss?! Stunned....


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

noobcake said:


> WOW! He can play the intro to Glasgow Kiss?! Stunned....


He played everything until the tapping part. We recorded that the day before he left for summer camp, that's how far he had gone in learning it at the time... He never finished it either lol

Marc


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

He's Great, and kudos to you for helping out so well.
Great gear too.


----------

